# waiting for stuff to be released.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I refer to

Gran Turismo 4

GTA San Andreas

DRIV3R

Certain books I've been waiting on. The list goes on...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Nokia 6230 :x


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

mini i pod


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

GF that doesn't moan.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> GF that doesn't moan.


Too hard to develop


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > GF that doesn't moan.
> 
> 
> Too hard to develop


Not strictly true....

AFAIK the difficulty they're having on this one is getting one that doesn't moan at things like forgetting anniversaries, watching footy, sleeping with their best mate, and the like, but does moan at other select times. I have been (un)lucky enough to have been involved in various beta tests of this, however so far all have had (psycho tendencies) fatal flaws and were unsafe for general release. On the whole though, I agree with the sentiment.

H

P.S. while I'm on about moaning, where do I moan that you can no longer write in 'strikethrough' text when posting?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I know what you mean chaps...the waiting is killing me too. I am on a waiting list for liposuction from a very private part of my body...but can't say which one.   :lol: :shock: :twisted:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I know what you mean chaps...the waiting is killing me too. I am on a waiting list for liposuction from a very private part of my body...but can't say which one.   :lol: :shock: :twisted:


can't be your knob, mate.... every man and his dog knows all about that!!!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jam said:


> Nokia 6230 :x


Me too :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Too late now, but:-

Jabba to finish development on the induction kit for the TT (cos its gorgeous)

Why are you having to wait Vlas? ,must be on the NHS. :? You know when they suck the fat out they can pump it back into other parts of the body that might need it :lol: :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > > GF that doesn't moan.
> ...


The problem with GFv2.0 is that when it doesn't moan it turns into Wife1.0 which has an annoying tendency to moan, and even sulk, after the warranty period has expired. I was considering ditching in favour of a new release of GF but after some expensive reprogramming decided to keep Wife1.0, which is now nicely tuned and we are happy that this state of affairs can be maintained for the foreseeable future...


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

SaulTTR said:


> GF that doesn't moan.


Been waiting for one of these years but it hasn't happened


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

[/quote]we are happy that this state of affairs can be maintained for the foreseeable future... [/quote]

Better watch the affairs m8 or Wife 1.0 has been known to move into SuperMoan mode followed by Solicitor 2.0 which can be very very expensive.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Better watch the affairs m8 or Wife 1.0 has been known to move into SuperMoan mode followed by Solicitor 2.0 which can be very very expensive


Think you read more into that statement than intended.... quite happy with Wife1.0 despite tendency to stretch Wallet1.0 to Wallet 1.5 or more and her occasional moan about 'that car'.... but she doesnt yet know about plans for TT mk 2 come next Feb...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Soon as this is the 'waiting' thread I have been waiting for me 'sugar daddy' to come along :mrgreen: [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> but she doesnt yet know about plans for TT mk 2 come next Feb...


oooooooooh dear.

That will be an ear bashing day :roll:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Doom 3

The US$ rate to rise ( I get paid in $)

PowerBook G5

Girlfriend to meet someone else and run off with him.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I don't have any problems making my girlfriend moan


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't have any problems making your girlfriend moan either. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But it is quite easy to get a male to make a female moan


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Matthew said:


> Girlfriend to meet someone else and run off with him.


How about my husband?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mrs_Claus said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Girlfriend to meet someone else and run off with him.
> ...


You suggesting a threesome? :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


You want to run off with Matthews G/F and my husband?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*Mrs Claus wrote **:*



> You want to run off with Matthews G/F and my husband?


And wait for some 'stuff' to be released?!...LOL...


----------

